# Another DFDS offer...



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Only for cars and small m/homes though.

This Sunday, 17th February, sees the 1st anniversary of our Dover-Calais ferry service.

To celebrate, we're offering our customers a special £17* 24hr return fare, for a car and up to 4 people, travelling to either Calais or Dunkirk before 1st March 2013.

This fantastic anniversary offer is only available to book on Sunday 17th February, using offer code *ECALO*.......don't miss the boat! 

Offer is *valid for vehicles up to 6 meters long and up to 2.35m high* and up to 4 passengers or motorcycle/motorcycle + sidecar/trailer combination and up to 2 people. Supplements apply for additional passengers. *Not available for other vehicle types. *


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very low motorhomes


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The ramp up to the car deck has a 2.4m height limit.

The offer clearly is not for space on the lower truck deck.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Very low motorhomes


Some PVC's, pop-tops and most campers.


----------

